# My first Century



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Completed my first century Yesterday. Beautiful Day. I cramped up too many times though. I thought I was drinking enough but I guess not. It was harder than I expected. The last 20 was headwinds all the way.

Seacoast Centurty 2013 my 1st century by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details

The day was saddened by the deaths of two riders and two others injured. I came up on the scene like two minutes after it happened. Tragic.

Friends, family and riders mourn 2 bicyclists killed in Hampton, NH


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Well done. My riding buddy cramped at mile 98, believe it or not. We still finished at 5:40, riding time. The headwinds were a-blowing, for sure.

As for the other issue, be careful out there. That's all we can do.


----------

